# Replacing mortise locks?



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Try www.rensup.com I have purchased from them in the past and the quality was excellent


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You should be able to find the mortise in downtown Manhattan hardware stores. Even in the outer boroughs will have them in the older hardware stores. As said before, they are available online with a simple search.
There is no magic way of converting these to modern hardware without using wood blocks to fill in the mortises. You should get them as close to possible to the hole size. Polyurethane glue will fill in some minor gaps.
Ron


----------



## chins01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks a ton guys. I'll look around as you said. Sorry to hear there is no conversion filler kit for the holes though...

Thanks!


----------



## par3144 (Jan 7, 2008)

There are modernization kits available to install modern turn knob locks. We use these kits all the time in an old town and they price about $40. They look great, however, there is a little work involved to install these kits.

Good Luck
Pat
Reider's Locksmith


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Try Don-jo.com for an assortment of whats available on updating. 

Matching to the strike plate is something you kind of have to work out in the field.


----------



## bobswworld (Jul 17, 2008)

par3144 said:


> There are modernization kits available to install modern turn knob locks. We use these kits all the time in an old town and they price about $40. They look great, however, there is a little work involved to install these kits.
> 
> Good Luck
> Pat
> Reider's Locksmith


Hi, new here, ran across this thread doing a search for conversion backplates to convert a mortise lock to a modern lockset.
par3144 where can I get these conversion kits??
chins01 hope it is ok to use your thread? I figured since it was old it would be no problem
thanks in advance for any help
going to look around some more
thanks


----------

